# Has anyone rode a Burton Barracuda?



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

If you're competent as a snowboarder you wont have issues riding most any snowboard on groomers


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I would buy it if they made one for men! 156 WTF is with that for a powder board?
Other than that it looks awesome.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

ETM said:


> I would buy it if they made one for men! 156 WTF is with that for a powder board?
> Other than that it looks awesome.


what do you mean? The barracuda comes in six sizes, up to a 169...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry I was thinking of the cheetah.


----------



## Bobby Budds (Nov 23, 2010)

idshred said:


> If you're competent as a snowboarder you wont have issues riding most any snowboard on groomers


I don't have issues riding on groomers. However is it still fun? Or would it not be enjoyable?


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

ETM said:


> I would buy it if they made one for men! 156 WTF is with that for a powder board?
> Other than that it looks awesome.


When buying a "powder specific" board, you tend to DOWNSIZE. If you're taking an "all mountain" board but wanna ride Pow, people tend to UPSIZE.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

marcdeo said:


> When buying a "powder specific" board, you tend to DOWNSIZE. If you're taking an "all mountain" board but wanna ride Pow, people tend to UPSIZE.


You might downsize for a powder board but I sure dont.
I saw a barracuda in a shop in japan, it had a nice sweeping nose and would make a nice board for someone looking for a do it all board in a region that gets a decent amount of pow. Definately not a 100% pow slayer.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a 165 and Cartels. I'm 6'0" and 205 lbs, size 12 Vans boot at reference width, 1 notch heelside from centered, +18/-12 deg. I've been on it 4 days: one "test" day here in upstate NY on groomers, then 1 pow day in Stevens Pass, WA (14"), and 2 more in Feb in Revelstoke, BC (45cm and 28cm each day).

It rides just fine on groomers. The transition to S-rocker is just aft of my front binding, so it's a bit more "pivoty" than a straight-up camber board - my other board is a 162W Custom-X, so that's my reference. I find it very maneuverable in glades and the short camber section in the back allows decent carving and easy skid turns. In crud, it's a little rough and chattery as the S-rocker transition bangs on chunks a little hard. In the pow it rocks. In Revie, I dialed in ~1.5" of set-back, and I literally was floating through thigh deep blower and slashing through the glades.

With your weight forward, the nose stays down and it acts more like a camber - hybrid on groomers. In pow, you pull your weight more centered, and the nose pops up for float. Very happy with it... Awesome ride for a multi-purpose board.


----------



## Bobby Budds (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the review this really helped. My shop has one 40% off right now so might snag one.

It's between Barracuda, Berzerker, Highlife, and maybe a Flagship.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I would jump on the barracuda for sure if you can live with the channel


----------

